# Two eggs collected today following "Gentle IVF Cycle"



## Debbie Dav (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, 

I registered with FF last year when I had my first IVF Cycle, but this is my first post. I am 39 years old and my husband is 33 years old. I've had two eptopic pregnancies one of which resulted in my left tube being removed. Last year I had a failed IVF Cycle and we decided we couldn't go through it again. However, we came back for a second attempt but this time we are doing "Gentle IVF" at Exeter. The staff have been amazing and the treatment which involves minimal stimulation has been a breeze. In additon it is half the price of regular IVF. Today I went in for egg retrival, they were unable to get anything from my left side due to scare tissue and it being to high up. However, they managed to get 3 eggs from the right side. Its now a waiting game to find out if any have fertilized... It would be nice to hear from anyone who is also going through IVF. 

Debbie x


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Debbie - didnt want to read and run.

this site had been a greatvsource of support and information for me during my various treatments.  There are threads on here that might be helpful to you, cycle buddies are always a good place to start. There's also a two week wait thread which you might find useful!

I'm currently waiting for my egg donor to have collection in about a week so all going well our two week waits will overlap slightly. 

Fingers crossed u get lovely embies to put back shortly.

Best of luck

Lady s


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Debbie Dav (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words, I will have a look at some of the recommended links. Will update follwoing telephone call from hospital tomorrow. 

Everything crossed........ Good luck Lady S, let me know how you get on x


----------

